
Translate Your Startup Vision to Investor Values - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/09/translate-your-startup-vision-to-investor-values/
======
properez
I agree with article greatly especially when this happens:

Consider this real example I heard a while back from some MBA students – “Let
me introduce our newest tool, which we developed from ‘mashup’ technology,
made popular by Facebook and MySpace.” This entry line, as well as a long
presentation which followed, was missing not only the translation to receiver
priorities, but also assumed that the executive had the same background and
view of the world as the presenters.

Although many VC's are intelligent and have a good grasp in the industry they
are playing in, its best to keep things simple and straight to the point.

